# Hot water tank



## chaz58 (Mar 23, 2009)

I own a 2008 Fleetwood Discovery, while at Bristol Motor Speedway this past weekend I had trouble getting continous hot water to the bathroom faucets. I checked the hot water tank relief valve and found the water there to be very hot, but only for a few seconds at the faucet. This was my first time out after winterizing. Has anyone out there ever run into this problem and if so what is the solution?


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 23, 2009)

Re: Hot water tank

Turn the outside shower valves off.  Good race, wrong winner.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 23, 2009)

Re: Hot water tank



Chuck, in addition to checking what Jim said, your water heater probably has the bypass valve open as part of winterizing.

I always hated Bristol (it was like watching a Roller Derby with cars), but since they changed the track up it ain't so bad.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Re: Hot water tank

hey Chuck I have a Southwind by Fleetwood and my cut off valve is in the compartment next to the hot water. You have to put your head inside and look to the right to see it. GOOD LUCK


----------



## chaz58 (Mar 24, 2009)

Re: Hot water tank

Hey Guys 
I turned off the outside shower and also checked the water heater bypass, unfortunately I still have the same problem. I ran the water for a few seconds in the kitchen and it started out like the problem was corrected but turned cool a few seconds later. I went out to the heater and opened the pressure relief valve and the water was extremely hot, to say the least I'm baffled. The water heater can use propane or electric so I'm currently heating it with electric to see if that's the problem. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Re: Hot water tank

u may have more than one valve ,,, some use 3 ,, mine uses 2 ,, ,, but how does the rest of the rv water feel ,,, u know like in the bathroom ,, and such ???
Let us know back on that  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## chaz58 (Mar 24, 2009)

Re: Hot water tank

The rest of the coach is the same way, hot for a few seconds then turns cool but not cold. I've owned several motorhomes and this is the first time I've ever run into this problem, it acts like it has a mixing valve, is that possible? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 25, 2009)

Re: Hot water tank

I don't which floorplan you have, but under the sink in the bedroom is a mixing valve. There is also a mixing valve in the basement. Passenger side, 3rd compartment from the back.  Also, you can go to Fleetwood web site and download a plumbing diagram...at least should tell you how many valve you have.  Keep us posted.


----------



## chaz58 (Mar 25, 2009)

Re: Hot water tank

I have a Atwood GEH16EXT and found the mixing valve on the back side of the heater. Is this valve adjustable, and have you ever heard of one of these going bad?


----------



## chaz58 (Apr 23, 2009)

RE: Hot water tank

Hello All

Just wanted to let everyone know the fix to my hot water tank. I took my motorhome to our local rv dealership and they found the mixing valve located on the tank itself bad. What was really disappointing to me that my motorhome is 15 months old and Atwood refused to pay for the repair ($528.00) even though the warranty is for 2years, luckily I have a extended warranty that paid for the repair.


----------



## utmtman (Apr 23, 2009)

Re: Hot water tank

Chaz, glad you got it fixed.  Also glad you have an extended warranty to take care of it.  They do come in handy.


----------

